

Searching for the Real VCs - webwright
http://www.forbes.com/technology/2008/04/04/mitra-venture-capital-tech-intel-cx_sm_0404mitra.html

======
mchang16
I love this quote: "The truth is, start-up-land is littered with mavericks,
iconoclasts, drops-outs and misfits."

------
gruseom
I like what I've read by Mitra; she seems to be one of the sharper
commentators out there. I wonder why she didn't mention YC. The last two
paragraphs could easily have been written about it.

